# Friends don't let friends...



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Buy eclipse tanks...


























The tank pictured is an Eclipse System 12, less than one month old, with roughly 2 weeks of use. It has been sitting on my desk at work, filled and running until I noticed what can only be described as a catastrophic failure.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What happened? While I'm not a fan of the tanks I hear they are normally quality products, if a bit overpriced.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, that's not very good at all. Were there fish in it?
Was it still in your office? Maybe somebody smacked it by accident.

Zoe


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the eclipse tanks, so I don't know if they are plastic or glass. But I can say glass is a fragile product. it is strong, but imperfections in glass will occur. Ever see the back window of a car blown out by heat? Plexi has its lilmits, as well. So the cracks either came from stress or imperfection in that pane. Hope you get another tank to replace it.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Was the heater near this corner? It looks like a heat fracture. Hope it didn't make too much of a mess on your desk.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had 3 Eclipse tanks now and have never had a problem. They're "injection molded acrylic" and mine have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like someone gave the tank a hug


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Nothing "happened" to the tank, other than massively cracking. Its not heat cracking as the other side of the tank is also cracked, maybe I'll post some pictures later. The back of the tank would not have been accessible for someone to "smack" it. The fact is the tank failed. After less than a month.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You should contact the manufacturer and let them know. They may need to recall that particular tank.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea, perhaps other people have had this problem too. They may even offer you some sort of a compensation, but at very least you may help them fix whatever problem it may have in future tanks.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your tank. I have the same one and was looking forward to seeing your completed set up.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

Phonemonkey said:


> Nothing "happened" to the tank, other than massively cracking. Its not heat cracking as the other side of the tank is also cracked, maybe I'll post some pictures later. The back of the tank would not have been accessible for someone to "smack" it. The fact is the tank failed. After less than a month.


Geez How did that happen because I seen those before and they look real nice.


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

*Same Thing*

A friend of mine had a tank and in the middle of the night he heard a noise and saw that the bottom of the tank just exploded but i have 2 of the exact same tanks and ther fine... 

But its ok he decided to give up and gave me all his stuff LOL


----------

